# I'm anxiously awaiting my first ISOMs



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

I made a post recently that I had an international student-friend that went home this weekend for some races and promised to bring back some Cohibas. I saw him today and said he made it back! Dunno what exactly he brought back, I'll have to check it out and inspect authenticity but I'm pretty sure he's got the legit stuff. Can't wait, now if my darn humi gets here already!


:ss :dr


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

the waiting is the hardest part
hopfully they don't come in a glass top box


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> the waiting is the hardest part
> hopfully they don't come in a glass top box


Oooh!! Don't jinx it!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Good thing his brothers, girlfriends sisters maid know that guys whos neighbor works in the XXXX factory. 

Price is usually a good giveaway on things being right or not.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

My friend has relatives in Kuwait and he just got back from there. He was all happy cuz he bought a box of Monte tubos at the duty free in the Kuwaiti airport. He offered me one, I took a few hits and knew it was fake. 

Of course he didn't believe me "cuz they're so smooth", I cut it open Wilkey-Wong style and there was a stem the size of a chopstick in the middle.

Beware.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Price is usually a good giveaway on things being right or not.


Belive it or not my friend paid 69 Kuwaiti Dinar, which is around $250.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Good thing his brothers, girlfriends sisters maid know that guys whos neighbor works in the XXXX factory.


Yeah she does work at my house.... she's pretty hot


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure these will be legit but I won't know till I see them. His family is very wealthy, wherever he's from, I can't remember! Somewhere in South or Central America I believe, he flew home this weekend to drive his racecar for the season opener.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

Assuming he has what he said he was going to get (Cohiba V) what's a reasonable price to pay? Not sure if I'm going to have to pay, but if I do I don't want to get ripped.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Drew said:


> Assuming he has what he said he was going to get (Cohiba V) what's a reasonable price to pay? Not sure if I'm going to have to pay, but if I do I don't want to get ripped.


A. If a friend, should not rip you off so I wouldn't worry about it.
B. If Cohiba Siglo V is what you are getting and price is a concern, that might end up being a problem for you.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

Blueface said:


> A. If a friend, should not rip you off so I wouldn't worry about it.
> B. If Cohiba Siglo V is what you are getting and price is a concern, that might end up being a problem for you.


I'm going to buy at least one no matter what, but I want a general range so I know what to expect and have cash ready.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Drew, the price is going to vary quite a bit depending on where your friend bought the cigars and whether or not he paid any taxes on them.

Feel free to pm me any questions, and if you want to bring the sticks by my office downtown I'll tell you whether or not they are legit.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

If the friend has money then he probably won't rip you off. The catch 22 is the sticks are probably real but if he is from a bigger tourist laden city the price will be expensive. Your friend will charge anywhere from $15-$30 depending on the exact country, taxes, and tourist popularity.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow. I think I did ok. Everything appeared legit but will probably have leafhog check them out eventually.

Ended up with (3) MC #4, (1) Cohiba Esplendidos, and (1) Cohiba Siglo VI for $40.

The VI was just in a tube with the Especiales box that had a legit serial, and the MC #4 had a serial beginning with AC. :dr


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> and the MC #4 had a serial beginning with AC. :dr


Wouldn't that make it early 2000??

Hope its legit cause that would be nice!!


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

Ermo said:


> Wouldn't that make it early 2000??
> 
> Hope its legit cause that would be nice!!


Everything appears so, they're all from his dad's personal collection...he didn't go out and buy them like I thought he was.

The price was pretty random because he doesn't know much about the Cohibas but he said he'd sell the MC#4 for $6 a piece. I'll be going back for more eventually.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Drew said:


> I made a post recently that I had an international student-friend that went home this weekend for some races and promised to bring back some Cohibas. I saw him today and said he made it back! Dunno what exactly he brought back, I'll have to check it out and inspect authenticity but I'm pretty sure he's got the legit stuff. Can't wait, now if my darn humi gets here already!
> 
> :ss :dr


Nice way to have someone mule it back for you.

Whatever he brought you, smoke it up.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

Here they are! Also have my Turano 1916 pictured in the first pic...


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smoke'em & enjoy..


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Good pics, the monte looks ready to go. Good deal too, I've seen Siglo VI for going $40 without a tube.


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

The VI was just in a tube with the Especiales box that had a legit serial, and the MC #4 had a serial beginning with AC. :dr[/QUOTE]

Not that this makes this a fake, but the MC #4 with a AC serial puts it in the 99-00 range as Ermo said...

In about 2003ish maybe even early 2004...don't remember exactly, MC changed their bands slightly...to the one that you show on your MC#4.

Again, the cigar could still be legit...but it definitely ain't from a box with an AC on the sticker.

Light it up...I would hope that a CC would taste different enough from your NC stash to make you say..."oh ya...it's real"


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Why aren't there 3 rows of dots on that Siglo just like the other one? Fake???


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

kjd2121 said:


> Why aren't there 3 rows of dots on that Siglo just like the other one? Fake???


The 2 Cohibas are completely different models.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

kjd2121 said:


> Why aren't there 3 rows of dots on that Siglo just like the other one? Fake???


The difference in the Cohiba bands is because the Siglo is 2003 or newer and the Esp. is from 2002 and older. In 03 Cohiba went to the gold embossed, five rows of dots band.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

I love the smell of my humi and it's just seasoning right now...I can't wait till these sticks are sitting in it for a few weeks and I get to open it. :dr


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

carni said:


> The difference in the Cohiba bands is because the Siglo is 2003 or newer and the Esp. is from 2002 and older. In 03 Cohiba went to the gold embossed, five rows of dots band.


Shoot me on this one but I will go on a limb to say that Cohiba band from 2002 is not right at all.
I may have smoked them all and my memory may be bad but don't feel good about that band at all.
The third row of dots should be there, just not an embossed band.
Also, the band just looks very disproportioned. Should be as proportianate as the Siglo one, just not embossed.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Few things....
1. The Monte band is post august 2003, so the serial # does not jive as stated above by Clovis.

2. Like Carlos said, that cohiba band is BAD.

3. Look at the bottom of the siglo tube on the inside. Should be 16 lines, if I remember correctly. There's some good info on fake tubos on this site.

Best way to tell is to smoke em!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ermo said:


> 3. Look at the bottom of the siglo tube on the inside. Should be 16 lines, if I remember correctly. There's some good info on fake tubos on this site.
> 
> Best way to tell is to smoke em!!!


I think it is eight.
Looks like a pizza pie.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

Blueface said:


> I think it is eight.
> Looks like a pizza pie.


I did happen to take a peak down the tube yesterday and remember seeing this and thinking..."what's that? "


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

No worries if your humi ain't ready, I can store 'em for you, although they might end up disappearing :ss


----------

